

40 Web Applications You Might Actually Find Useful - theswingingdoor
http://howtosplitanatom.com/news/40-sites-you-might-actually-use/

======
foulmouthboy
I'm not sure how the "Runner Ups" in this piece work. Digg is a runner up to
Stumble Upon when it should probably be compared to Reddit. And then the whole
thing is numbered, but not ranked and then grouped, which is easy enough to
figure out, but weird for a list like this.

~~~
socalsamba
Let me field that (I put together the list). The numbers are just a count (20
sites) and they are grouped by type (news / multimedia etc . . .)

The Runners Up are sites that I use a lot that were similar (enough) to the
winners that I thought deserved a mention.

Sorry about the weird formatting.

------
theoutsiders
Some stuff I've seen before, but a few good additions. Voxant is actually
pretty cool.

